# Clinton



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Any ice forming yet? It's been 5 or so days since I've been out.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Not really. Still fishable and doing decent also.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I saw a bit of shelf ice below yates a few days ago when I was out, nothing too bad. Made a hole I like to fish a real pain in the ass, but nothing too serious.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh that's cool, I love winter fishing can't wait too get out the next couple days!


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Was out this afternoon for a few hours, definitely seeing more ice. There were several sections that had two layers, the bottom was much much more slippery. Lots of slush and pieces of ice floating downstream made float fishing a pain, and crank fishing not even worth it. 

Guides/floats/splits/swivels were icing up exceptionally fast. 

Still, nice day to be on the water.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Second that. One steel lost and one Pike landed.






29" .

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I went 0-2 on steel. Both on spawn under a float. The first was a smaller male that I almost landed, but he got into the shelf ice and tossed the hook. Second one I didn't get a good hook set and got shook pretty quick.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

If it does not warm up soon, the river will freeze up  Give us some rain!!!! Thats what we need! :rant:


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I hope it locks up tight!
Give those poor fish a break from the daily onslaught.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll keep on until the river says so. Lol. But seriously, I'm gonna hit Mac N Ray this weekend at my bosses place looking for some Perch. Friends of mine have been doing great in that area. Thats a different thread though. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

